# Anyone salt In Chicagoland this morning?



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else salt this morning, I went out and hit 75% of accounts, we got about 1/2", a little more south. Some my friends didnt go out at all......tough call I guess. Invoices are out of control already whats one more salting payup
On edit: Im in the Carol Stream, Itasca, Roselle, Naperville areas


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Dave,

Salted accounts in Arlington Heights. Took more than usual because it was like 1 degree without the wind chill.

Dan


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I salted everything, 50/50 salt/sand mix. Works great!! I have a load of salt on the way, should be here by 10am  its from St. Louis @ 145.00 per ton


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Was to cold and to little on the ground.

The bagged stuff I use only works to +5


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dmcenery;521607 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Salted accounts in Arlington Heights. Took more than usual because it was like 1 degree without the wind chill.
> 
> Dan


If it matters, wind chill has absolutely nothing to do with melting snow.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Didn't go out today. Touchy spots here and there, plus plow froze AGAIN!!!! 
Waiting to see if the sun will be out later.


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

Full plow and full salt down here.


----------



## harley9202 (Nov 27, 2007)

I got a couple hours of plowing in before our salter hit em.


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

Vaughn Schultz;521648 said:


> I have a load of salt on the way, should be here by 10am  its from St. Louis


Just had 100 tons delivered earlier this week. Here in St. Louis we've got salt, but we need some of the snow or ice to use it on. Are you adding a surcharge or raising your price for salting, at that price per ton?


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

accentlawn;522043 said:


> Just had 100 tons delivered earlier this week. Here in St. Louis we've got salt, but we need some of the snow or ice to use it on. Are you adding a surcharge or raising your price for salting, at that price per ton?


I would be curious as to how many are raising prices. I think im going to have to raise prices, I cant eat the kind of increase. Anyone else?


----------



## Lunarlandscape (Jan 21, 2008)

I am in contract for all the plowing and salting (Ice Control) we do. Raising the price is a no go for me, but it sure as hell would make a difference in profit. When I bought salt (bulk is was right around 60.00 aton. Now we are over 150.00???? Keep the snow coming, we can all use the $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Went out this morning and hit our zero tollerance accounts about 1/2'' to 3/4'' plowed and salted. Any one hear anything about the storm thurs into friday??????


----------



## swchicagoplow (Feb 13, 2008)

Salted all accounts. Very frozen and slippery. payup


----------

